# Dismount Before Crossing - Mt. Vernon Trail



## constablet (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay... Call this a complaint, a gripe, a wine, or a plea.... 

I run most mornings along the beautiful Mt. Vernon Trail through Alexandrea, Arlington, and DC into Georgetown. In a few places, there are clearly posted signs asking bicyclists to dismount, yet for some reason, they go unheeded.:mad2: 

When I do ride through there, I always dismount for fear of pummeling over some runner- it isn't much of an inconvenience at all! It is obvious that some areas of the trail will not accommodate two-way traffic... 

Why do some insist on comandeering the entire trail as it weaves through narrow underpasses, across narrow bridges, or down restricted paths?

Thanks for hearing my whining!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

constablet said:


> Okay... Call this a complaint, a gripe, a wine, or a plea....
> 
> I run most mornings along the beautiful Mt. Vernon Trail through Alexandrea, Arlington, and DC into Georgetown. In a few places, there are clearly posted signs asking bicyclists to dismount, yet for some reason, they go unheeded.:mad2:
> 
> ...


I guess this isn't a bad discussion to have...


Does dismount mean to get off the bike entirely?

Or just unclip?

I will only unclip and stop if someone else is coming the other way - and yes I look around under the bridge. No point in slowing things up..and I'll slowly get in behind a jogger and not be an a$$ and try to run him over, but wait for it to clear.

How do you know if I didn't dismount, stop, look and then I am riding through?
If they didn't want you to ride through, it would say "DISMOUNT AND WALK BIKE".
If everyone got off and walked, it would be a jam under the bridge. And then the # of people that would end up falling over on the bridge due to the hill would get more unsafe.

As for me - I go slow across the bridge (unless it is clear), like most other people I've seen. Better safe than sorry is my motto - but I agree - some people are very brave (or a better description: just idiots) and go carelessly through these areas.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Do you faithfully obey the speed limit when you drive?*

Some things are just too stupid to do. 

IMHO they really ought to change those signs to "Caution, trail narrows".


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

What specific spots on the trail are you referring to...?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

orcanova said:


> What specific spots on the trail are you referring to...?


 No doubt the bridge over the inlet to the marina by the Pentagon and where the trail passes under the Memorial Bridge.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

The one and only time I took my daughter on the MVT we both got off our bikes and walked across the bridge. Up behind us came a group of about 5 roadies. They were extremely distressed that they had to wait to pass us until we got to the other side. One made a snide comment but when I told him that he had a choice: either I toss him into the traffic on the GW Parkway or I toss him over the bridge he backed off.

Do I dismount when I cross on the occassion I ride the MVT? Nope. But I wait until it's clear before I cross.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MB1 said:


> No doubt the bridge over the inlet to the marina by the Pentagon and where the trail passes under the Memorial Bridge.



And further up towards DC - where it is 1 lane under the bridge ( Memorial? )


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

The passage under the Memorial Bridge is one lane. You have no choice but to stop and wait when someone is already coming through.

The stone bridge near the Navy Marine Memorial is a death trap waiting to happen. Cars are flying down the GWP right there and all it takes is one person to fall or cause a fall and someone is going to get killed. I don't dismount but I ride as slow as the walkers when necessary and I keep one foot unclipped. I do not pass anyone on that part, not even a slow walker. The biggest hazard I have found on that bridge is when people are walking their bikes and then all of a sudden stop abruptly on the other side when people are stacked up behind them. There should be a sign saying "Don't stop here! Pull off ahead"

The other danger spot IMO is the exit ramp from Reagan National. Why they decided to put up a wall of trees there to block the view of oncoming traffic is beyond me. Those trees need to be torn down and a garden should replace it. 

Actually, I don't find rude cyclists to be the major problem on the MVT but inatentiveness by walkers, joggers, rollerbladers and cyclists alike. No matter how courteous I am and no matter how attentive I am, I cannot go on that trail without having to react quickly to someone else's stupidity. You cannot blame the cyclists alone...there are people out there every day with no trail skills or understanding of how to deal with other people. I just accept it as part of the deal...I don't get mad...but I don't blame a whole class of users on the path and say it is their fault.

Mandatory dismounting is generally a a stupid concept and a poor solution to a problem. The National Park service needs to fix parts of the trail with railing if necessary to make it safer, and post more etiquette signs for the ignoramuses to read.

(edit: I might also add that even though I consider myself to have excellent bike handling skills, just due to the number of people sharing the trail, I cannot go out for a ride without making at least one mistake myself: such as misjudging the distance of oncoming traffic as I pass someone. Even skilled and courtesous riders make little mistakes that contribute to the mess.)


----------

